# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Hokky Koi?

## ajus

Gimana dengan Hokky Koi?
Growth Formula dan Color Enchanger (Spirulina) ?

Bagus gak yah? Katanya tidak membuat air kolam berwarna?

^^

----------


## ajus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ajus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Davkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ajus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

> Wah asik nih jadi rame^^
> 
> Btw, jadi bingung nih pakai pakan apa jadinya?
> Dah 1/2 taon pake Hokky... Ternyata bukan umum yah?
> 
> Jadi enaknya untuk pelet sehari2 pakai apa nih ? Breeder Pro CP? Hikkari? Atau merk lain? Help...
> 
> Oiya, saya sering kasih pisang dan jeruk.... Tapi kalau jeruk... ampasnya pada nyangkut di filter yah... Ikannya ga suka ampasnya....
> 
> Thx banget dah pada nimbrung^^


Sudah 1/2 taon ngasih Hokky nanyanya baru sekarang mas   ::   ::  
Kalau ikannya cocok pakai pellet itu ya terusin aja.

Pilihan pellet itu banyak sekali. Breeder Pro saya anjurkan karena ada beberapa hobbyist top yang koleksi ikannya mantab2 pakai pellet ini utk sehari-harinya, paling tidak buat campuran..

Pisang dan jeruk saya ga pernah coba jadi no comment. 
Duren Lampung juga lumayan terkenal lho, he he he 

cheers

----------


## ajus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Shiro san

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ajus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hallo semuanya...mau tanya bagaimana dengan kualitas pakan merek IZEKI? Ada yg pernah coba?

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Davkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vieribobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

